

TIOBE is (unintentionally) misleading; in truth, interest in Java is surging - lukaseder
http://www.reddit.com/r/java/comments/241acq/tiobe_is_unintentionally_misleading_in_truth/

======
facorreia
> The core component of the method seems to be search statistics for the name
> of each language followed by the word "programming," for example, "Java
> programming."

I don't believe I've ever searched for "[language] programming". Most of my
programming-related searches don't even have the language's name on them, much
less "programming". They're usually much more specific, like "guava base64"
instead of "base64 encoding with guava for Java programming".

------
gus_massa
The reddit page has no comments. Why doesn't the link go directly to the
original post?
[https://weblogs.java.net/blog/editor/archive/2014/04/23/tiob...](https://weblogs.java.net/blog/editor/archive/2014/04/23/tiobe-
unintentionally-misleading-truth-interest-java-surging)

~~~
lukaseder
Copy-paste mistake :-(

